# Felts 2013 site is up!



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/

Has the 2013 bikes and specs. Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Z3 has small pictures of Ultegra Di2, the specs and main picture do not show this


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

"AR3 ULT Di2" would assume it has Ultegra Di2 from the name, pictures do not show it and specs just say Ultegra.


----------



## olde5123 (Aug 17, 2012)

I hope theres some misprints on the site. I really wanted the F5 to have a full carbon fork and better crankset. Now my decision is really tough 13' F5 or Madone 3.1.....Damn I would buy a new z4 tomorrow but the geometry and sizing just doesnt work for me


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

I can't get to the site. I'm getting a message...

403 - Forbidden: Access is denied.
You do not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials that you supplied.

Maybe it's my work blocking the site.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like they are probably working on it.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Try this instead....

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA.aspx


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

That's a big change in the Z series lineup.

The Z5 now is specced with Tiagra and price dropped to $1759. The Z4 is now specced with 105 and is $2039 but has an FSA crank and BB as well as some other changes.

I think I'm feeling good about pulling the trigger on the 2012 Z5 last week!


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

chudak said:


> That's a big change in the Z series lineup.
> 
> The Z5 now is specced with Tiagra and price dropped to $1759. The Z4 is now specced with 105 and is $2039 but has an FSA crank and BB as well as some other changes.
> 
> I think I'm feeling good about pulling the trigger on the 2012 Z5 last week!


I think the "new Z5" is the "old Z6". I have 2012 Z6 with the mix and match Tiagra/FSA stuff. I think SuperDave said they dropped the Z6 all together but the z6 was $1699. It looks like the differences are the Sunrace 12-32T cassette, BB30, and Carbon Steerer on the Z5. Other than that, I bet the frame build up is more refined but geometry is basically the same I wish that I would have waited now because I like the new color schemes of the Z series...oh well. I already upgraded my wheelset to EC90sl and am going to SRAM Force for a weight loss gift this December.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Z6_esb said:


> I think the "new Z5" is the "old Z6". I have 2012 Z6 with the mix and match Tiagra/FSA stuff. I think SuperDave said they dropped the Z6 all together but the z6 was $1699. It looks like the differences are the Sunrace 12-32T cassette, BB30, and Carbon Steerer on the Z5. Other than that, I bet the frame build up is more refined but geometry is basically the same I wish that I would have waited now because I like the new color schemes of the Z series...oh well. I already upgraded my wheelset to EC90sl and am going to SRAM Force for a weight loss gift this December.


Yeah, I like the new color schemes. 

But then I justified to myself that buying a bright red bike is consistent with this being a mid life crisis purchase! Only instead of a red sports car it's a red carbon fiber road bike :blush2:


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

chudak said:


> Yeah, I like the new color schemes.
> 
> But then I justified to myself that buying a bright red bike is consistent with this being a mid life crisis purchase! Only instead of a red sports car it's a red carbon fiber road bike :blush2:


that Z1 looks dead sexy to me...stealthy. I would get the z1 frame kit and build with Ritchey, Easton, or 3T cockpit with SRAM's New Red as the group...save lots of monies with that instead of electronic shifting.

Or get the AR2 ULT and call it a day


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

All the new paint schemes look great. I'm really tempted by the FC and I'm always lusting after the DA frameset.

It does look like the whole lineup got a good shakeup. Even in 2011 the F5 was getting pricier and it probably needed some changes to keep it as their $2k carbon offer. 

The only thing I think that is missing from the lineup is a mid-upper range, cable actuated bike. The F4 is close to what I want, but it looks like the crank was downspec'd to a Gossamer instead of the SL-K pictured to the side. Otherwise, the Ultegra, RS10 wheels, and Prologo seat makes for a really nice package at that price.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Also, if anyone from Felt is reading, any chance that my dealer can get an F65X frameset?


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

So the 2012 Z5 that I thought was ordered last week was not in fact ordered because the dealer couldn't find one.

In looking at the Z4 specs it is unclear which brakeset it is using. The 2012 Z5 was clearly indicated as 105 but the 2013 Z4 only indicates "dual caliper...". Can we get some clarification on the make/model?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

olde5123 said:


> I hope theres some misprints on the site. I really wanted the F5 to have a full carbon fork and better crankset. Now my decision is really tough 13' F5 or Madone 3.1.....Damn I would buy a new z4 tomorrow but the geometry and sizing just doesnt work for me


F5 has a full carbon fork, the website is incorrect - for now.

-SD


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jmorgan said:


> "AR3 ULT Di2" would assume it has Ultegra Di2 from the name, pictures do not show it and specs just say Ultegra.


AR3 uses the Ultegra mechanical shifting system with the new FSA BB386 EVO 30mm aluminum spindle crankset.

AR2 is outfitted with Ultegra Di2.

Naming will be corrected to match this.

-SD


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Z6_esb said:


> I think the "new Z5" is the "old Z6". I have 2012 Z6 with the mix and match Tiagra/FSA stuff. I think SuperDave said they dropped the Z6 all together but the z6 was $1699. It looks like the differences are the Sunrace 12-32T cassette, BB30, and Carbon Steerer on the Z5. Other than that, I bet the frame build up is more refined but geometry is basically the same I wish that I would have waited now because I like the new color schemes of the Z series...oh well. I already upgraded my wheelset to EC90sl and am going to SRAM Force for a weight loss gift this December.


A quick summary of the "naming" shift in 2013:

For 2012 in the USA, the Z lineup of complete bicycles was:

Z2: Dura-Ace Di2
Z3: Ultegra Di2
Z4: Ultegra mech
Z5: 105
Z6: Tiagra

For 2013 in the USA, the Z lineup starts with the Z1:

Z1 Di2: Dura Ace Di2 9070 11 speed
Z2 USA: Ultegra Di2
Z3 USA: Ultegra mech
Z4 USA: 105
Z5 USA: Tiagra

Our European offering includes the Z1 EPS, a Campagnolo Record EPS equipped bike complete with Shamal wheels and their amazing electronic shifting as well as a Z2 outfitted with another poster's wish of a complete 3T cockpit and SRAM RED kit, Zipp wheels and sub 6.8kg weight.

There is really no comparison between the 2012 Z chassis and the 2013, we've leapfrogged about 6 years of technology including ControlTaper, BB30, InsideOut, convertible electric/mechanical cable routing, 100% monocoque full carbon forks (including dropouts) for all models. A 25% boost in torsional stiffness (stiffer than our previous F1 Sprint frames!) while maintaining the same vertical compliance and elongation numbers was a difficult task, but this was the requirement for our engineering team. A WorldTour ready performer without leaving the everyday rider behind with a harsh ride.

Components change year-to-year, the evolution of the Z series has skipped 3 generations of technological innovations that we've introduced elsewhere in our F and Edict carbon designs.

-SD


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jmorgan said:


> Z3 has small pictures of Ultegra Di2, the specs and main picture do not show this


Z3 for the USA comes with Ultegra mechanical shifters, not Di2.


----------



## Ajax1945 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm interested in the Z-3. Checked the specs. which claim the FSA crankset, but the accompanying photo shows the Ultegra. Which one is on the US model?


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> There is really no comparison between the 2012 Z chassis and the 2013, we've leapfrogged about 6 years of technology including ControlTaper, BB30, InsideOut, convertible electric/mechanical cable routing, 100% monocoque full carbon forks (including dropouts) for all models. A 25% boost in torsional stiffness (stiffer than our previous F1 Sprint frames!) while maintaining the same vertical compliance and elongation numbers was a difficult task, but this was the requirement for our engineering team. A WorldTour ready performer without leaving the everyday rider behind with a harsh ride.
> -SD


:mad2: So my 2012 Z6 is really a 2006 Z6? Wow! Technology's logarithmic increase really makes stuff "seem old" fast. No matter. I love my Z6 and it's only going to get better when I get some parts on there that fit me better: compact/ergo bars, new shifters, and some GP4000s in 25mm. The Ultremeos in 23mm are great but I am a bit of a fattie and running 120 psi is annoying. 

Thanks SD!


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

A couple other inconsistencies I found...

One inset picture of the Z3 shows Ultegra cranks but the specs show a BB30 bottom bracket (which the Ultegra cranks won't fit on) and FSA Energy cranks, which the main picture correctly displays. Similarly, one inset shows an Ultegra Di2 rear derailler and front derailler (which the bike isn't specced with) while the main picture shows the regular Ultegra mechanical front and rear deraillers.


----------



## RaiderJM (Apr 8, 2012)

'13 AR4 is a beautiful bike!


----------



## enzo24 (Jul 8, 2012)

F5 is now Apex? Lame. The 105 F5 was a great bike.


----------



## 2thdoc (Jun 14, 2012)

What cassettes do the 2013 Z3 and Z4 have? On the website under general information it shows the both have an 12-30 but in the technical specs the Z3 cassette is listed as an 11-28 and the Z4 as having an 11-32


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Ajax1945 said:


> I'm interested in the Z-3. Checked the specs. which claim the FSA crankset, but the accompanying photo shows the Ultegra. Which one is on the US model?


FSA Energy Compact BB30 50/34t
-SD


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

chudak said:


> A couple other inconsistencies I found...
> 
> One inset picture of the Z3 shows Ultegra cranks but the specs show a BB30 bottom bracket (which the Ultegra cranks won't fit on) and FSA Energy cranks, which the main picture correctly displays. Similarly, one inset shows an Ultegra Di2 rear derailler and front derailler (which the bike isn't specced with) while the main picture shows the regular Ultegra mechanical front and rear deraillers.




It's like one of those games you play to find what's wrong with the photo.

Enjoy it!
-SD


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Lou3000 said:


> Also, if anyone from Felt is reading, any chance that my dealer can get an F65X frameset?




Not exactly an F65x, but they can buy an FA-X disc (same frame as F65x) or the full carbon F1x D framesets.

-SD


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Lou3000 said:


> I think that is missing from the lineup is a mid-upper range, cable actuated bike.


Have you ridden Di2 or EPS yet?


----------



## JoopBaldyCoot (Mar 9, 2012)

Can someone explain why the geometry for the Z1 frameset shows 190mm for the headtube and for the full bike it reads 200mm? Is it a misprint?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

JoopBaldyCoot said:


> Can someone explain why the geometry for the Z1 frameset shows 190mm for the headtube and for the full bike it reads 200mm? Is it a misprint?


Yes, it is a misprint.


----------



## JoopBaldyCoot (Mar 9, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Yes, it is a misprint.



Thanks for clearing that up. Are the stack and reach values on the Z1 frameset page good?


----------



## kraegar (Sep 5, 2012)

First post here to ask why Felt didn't bring back the F6 after 2012?

My LBS had one in my size (a 61) that I'm picking up tomorrow, got a great price and trade-in on my current hybrid for it, and excited to get it. It will be my first road bike ever!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

kraegar said:


> First post here to ask why Felt didn't bring back the F6 after 2012?
> 
> My LBS had one in my size (a 61) that I'm picking up tomorrow, got a great price and trade-in on my current hybrid for it, and excited to get it. It will be my first road bike ever!


If you compare the 2013 F5 with the 2012 F6 you'll see the bicycle has nearly the same spex. We brought it back; renamed. The F5 with Shimano 105 was eliminated from the F-carbon line.

-SD


----------



## kraegar (Sep 5, 2012)

That's a good way to look at it, thanks! With the trade on my hybrid + a discount, I got a great deal on the f6, can't wait to take it out!


----------

